# Sydney snake identification



## Owlnip (Oct 21, 2011)

The sun is shining, the birds are singing, the snakes are slithering onto my path home... :shock: Narrowly avoided stepping on the poor fellow, and I'm very curious to find out what species it was. My googling attempts have not led me to a site with a picture that matches my memory, so I thought I'd try my luck on here and hope that someone might be able to make an educated guess based on a bad picture and meagre details!

The snake was black with yellowish stripes, and less than 2m long. It was a very sunny and warm day today in Sydney, so I imagine the species is not aggressive because my next step would have injured him if I hadn't spotted him just in time, and he just calmly turned around and slithered into the bushes next to the path. I was a bit late in getting my phone out to snap a picture for ID, but below is his tail in less than ideal lighting... I know I am not giving the best detail for an ID, but I thought I'd try my luck anyway! Thanks in advance for anyone who might venture a guess and satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Oct 21, 2011)

looks like a diamond python


----------



## jase75 (Oct 21, 2011)

It's a Diamond Python, not venomous.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep Diamond Python.


----------



## Grogshla (Oct 21, 2011)

little diamond


----------



## Owlnip (Oct 21, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you so much!


----------

